# Phizer Booster Shots Coming



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2021)

Today on NBC it was said boosters will most likely be coming for most everyone. The booster should be given about 8 months after the second shot. The person was asked about booster for the J & J but could not answer yet. I'm on month 5.


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2021)

I want to be super protected, so I've already had 5 booster shots & I'm gettin' more tomorrow.  Now, nuthin' can touch me.
They're called "Boosters" 'cuz they really boost sales.


----------



## Lee (Aug 18, 2021)

I think that getting everyone in the poorer countries with no vaccines yet vaccinated with one dose first is more important.


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 18, 2021)

I had my one shot back in January.   When in Hospital the pulmonary Dr told me to NEVER  get another Conav-19 shot or I could probably die.   So NO more shots for me even booster shots.   I got to go get my high-dose flu shot this Friday.   That one does help me from getting the flu.


----------



## Chet (Aug 18, 2021)

I'll get it if offered. I have a regularly scheduled doctor's appointment next month but that will be 6 months since the last covid shot. It would be nice to get it then instead of having to make a separate trip.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I want to be super protected, so I've already had 5 booster shots & I'm gettin' more tomorrow.  Now, nuthin' can touch me.
> They're called "Boosters" 'cuz they really boost sales.


Boosters have been around for 70 years


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2021)

I just heard on the news that they are recommending a booster if possible, 8 months after receiving the vaccine. Assuming that that means the second vaccine shot, my 8 months would be in October.  I would absolutely get it ASAP.  Even if the chances are tiny that my immunity would wear off to such an extent that the disease would kill me, I'd rather not get it anyway. I get flu booster shots, this is just one more.

Obviously, I could change my mind if I hear anything bad about the booster shot between now and then, but I really don't think that will happen.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2021)

At the rate this virus continues to "mutate" and spread, it is quite likely that booster shots will be recommended....and probably for the next several years.  It seems like there is a "modified" flu vaccine, every year, and this virus will probably result in the same scenario.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

It will be 8 months in November for me and my husband to get the Booster shot. We had the Phizer shots.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 19, 2021)

I  think we will be wearing masks for many years to come


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

It would be mid October for me, and I will certainly take it unless indicated otherwise by then.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2021)

November for me, and I'll get it, too.


----------

